

Show HN: From RSS to Social networks - lewebdalex
http://shre.io/

======
dezeh
I like the "one-click decision" idea. I find it time-saver as I don't have
time to copy/paste/edit posts for each articles I'd like to share. Bookmarked
it.

~~~
kisicid
+1

~~~
lewebdalex
Thanks you. We really wanted the core feature to be this ready-to-be-published
concept. Glad you like it.

